# Truth Behind Magic Operating System Developed by Std. X Student



## The Sorcerer (Mar 4, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/Ok7e2MJ.jpg​


> Notes before reading: The references to the photo comment thread used here in this article are screenshots of the actual comment thread. “Andrew Miso” is Afreed Islam. He has changed his facebook name now to Afreed Islam and deleted all the comments in that photo. This screenshot was taken by Aisheng Miso, one of the co-authors of this article (and one of the participants of the comment thread) and IN NO WAY IS HE RELATED TO ‘ANDREW MISO’; and for the record, he has no blood ties with him either (Please read that sentence without stopping to breathe). The same title in the Pseudonyms is an unfortunate collapse of fate’s working mechanism. A strong analysis of all the available resources such as photos, articles and patent documents has been conducted by Saikat Basak and presented here. Also, all forms of sarcasm, satire and rage are to be read with caution. Enjoy ;D



Source: Truth Behind Magic Operating System Developed by Std. X Student | wowmoron

Digit did a news reporting over here. Anyone here could have easily doubted his claims ever since he used the words "installed in the microchip" and "microchip has no moving parts.


----------



## logout20 (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys please spread this message on your facebook,twitter,linkedin,whatsapp,orwhateversocialnetworkingsiteyouuse....
stop this type of scammer instead of writing india sucks in other threads.....


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow. Wasn't expecting such 'reporting' from Digit.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2014)

it was a syndicated report. all news media do source some content from other agencies, but these child prodigy doing something world changing type news keeps happening over and over
remember that 9 year old who built games and gave management lectures on how to run a company? his games suck (worse than flappy bird), but still became famous


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2014)

I was surprised that Digit would do something like this and not verify the claims before posting.

Anyone who has installed an OS would know that this could either be flash storage or some sort of SoC. But since he claims that he can also boot Windows, windows does not come as a SoC AFAIK.


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2014)

> wow microchip! such kernel! much module!



May be that wordpress blog author can lend more credibility if he stops using memes.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2014)

Main thing is that he did not publish how he built such a machine or what changes he did.

My best guess is that the "Revobook" that they are peddling is probably a Chinese made netbook and they are trying to market it by cooking up that story on FB.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

Well if they are right then Digit should verify their news first before publication. They have a reputation for god sake and people believe what they write.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 5, 2014)

Faun said:


> May be that wordpress blog author can lend more credibility if he stops using memes.



Hmm, but take a look at the website logo. 

*wowmoron.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/moron-tux_cover.png

Nothing wrong with memes mate. Techies are using memes (before they were called as such) and jokes since first generation.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 5, 2014)

^^The Doge effect


----------



## Makx (Mar 6, 2014)

He said that he sent some "benchmarks" to DIGIT, would anyone from DIGIT confirm on anything....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> Digit did a news reporting over here. Anyone here could have easily doubted his claims ever since he used the words *"installed in the microchip"* and "microchip has no moving parts.



maybe the kid got confused with MicroSD card and said its a microchip


----------



## Raaabo (Mar 6, 2014)

It was just a syndicated news story, and we're waiting to review this new product if it's ever launched. If we get our hands on it, we will be able to comment and rate and rank...

Also remember, we're not "reporters" out there looking for "scoops", we're just geeks like you guys, looking to rip apart everything we get our hands on. However, we also need to publish news, which we do from other sources, and the source for this "news" was clearly mentioned. We claim no "originality" of reporting here, and even gave a link to the original article...

Is it a bogus claim? Probably, but I wouldn't just blindly put all my faith into some random blog by someone who knows as little about the product as you or me.

I've had people point out security flaws in TD's code, and their English skills were so bad that we were barely able to communicate with them. Engineering or coding talent is in no way related to spoken language skills in my experience.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 6, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Is it a bogus claim? Probably, but I wouldn't just blindly put all my faith into some random blog by someone who knows as little about the product as you or me.



THIS. a million times this.
people will believe ANYTHING on the internet as gospel without even looking at the credentials/sources/citations.

i do kinda trust digit (operative word is trust, because you guys have earned it over close to 9 years, for me, atleast), but would i blindly follow a story that was posted, without applying my own brains?

no.

you guys have brains, and atleast some technological bent to your thinking. apply your skills and reveal the truth!

EDIT : WTH is wrong with bbcode today? its the 2nd time its goofed up -.-


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2014)

I could not believe that Digit would cover something like this because the story itself was pretty much unverified. I expected the Digit guy to smell something fishy before he/she posted it.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 6, 2014)

I am still wondering how digit published it without verifying facts.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Hmm, but take a look at the website logo.
> 
> *wowmoron.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/moron-tux_cover.png
> 
> Nothing wrong with memes mate. Techies are using memes (before they were called as such) and jokes since first generation.



That article can't be taken seriously. Looks more like rant than presenting the facts.


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> it was a syndicated report. all news media do source some content from other agencies, but these child prodigy doing something world changing type news keeps happening over and over
> remember that 9 year old who built games and gave management lectures on how to run a company? his games suck (worse than flappy bird), but still became famous


I remember Ankit Fadia, most of my friends still believe he is a gawd of hacking.


----------



## sunitknandi (Jun 9, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> It was just a syndicated news story, and we're waiting to review this new product if it's ever launched. If we get our hands on it, we will be able to comment and rate and rank...
> 
> Also remember, we're not "reporters" out there looking for "scoops", we're just geeks like you guys, looking to rip apart everything we get our hands on. However, we also need to publish news, which we do from other sources, and the source for this "news" was clearly mentioned. We claim no "originality" of reporting here, and even gave a link to the original article...
> 
> ...



Raabo bro, we know you are such and such and such... but randomly syndicating nonsense from various sources without a dint of verification doesn't make Digit magazine look any good.



doomgiver said:


> THIS. a million times this.
> people will believe ANYTHING on the internet as gospel without even looking at the credentials/sources/citations.
> 
> i do kinda trust digit (operative word is trust, because you guys have earned it over close to 9 years, for me, atleast), but would i blindly follow a story that was posted, without applying my own brains?
> ...





Faun said:


> That article can't be taken seriously. Looks more like rant than presenting the facts.



Coming to both of you now, I suggest you to read the article properly again. It is VERY WELL BACKED up by facts. It clearly states 3 things with proper facts:
1. The OS is not independently developed. It has to do something with Novell.
2. The UI is clearly KDE if you look at the news video or the picture, which means he hasn't developed the UI either.
3. He's unable to explain the working principles of his so-called RevoBook to people who question him. Instead he ends up confusing them even further with incoherent information. See the comment thread image on that page.

Any guy who has the slightest knowledge of the functioning of Unix-based systems will be able to comprehend the whole story.

You think memes and sarcasm are the reasons why you cannot trust the article? No one tells you to "trust" it. Just apply your knowledge and think over it deeply. You'll get what I'm trying to convey.

What he claims as an invention isn't an invention in the real sense.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2014)

I will have to agree with  [MENTION=284763]sunitknandi[/MENTION].

What that guy in the article is claiming does not make sense (or makes too much sense).

Any OS can be made to run without a hard drive (which I can only think could be using Flash storage in the form of memory cards or USB drives. Or but loading the whole system image to memory like a live distro). This, if its a selling point for the RevoBook, isn't a very strong one. Perhaps the tech muggles would be awestruck, but as geeks, we must know that there is nothing particularly great about this and must put our efforts into enlightening others who would think this is completely legit.

What I expected from Digit was to contact this guy in the article and try to get more details regarding this RevoBook and prepare their own report on its technical specs or at least whether the system legit or not.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 9, 2014)

^^ Exactly, also the doubt on the OS itself is reasonable, the UI does look like KDE.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

That guy is from my Alma Mater, by the way...  

Am sure his story is bogus as hell!!!


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't bump 3 month old threads.

I don't think anybody anymore cares about this (Digit's) syndicated story, this class X student and (t)his operating system.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 9, 2014)

this guy is a hack for sure.. from what I can understand, he is very impressed that Apple came up with a hardware dependent OS based on UNIX, and that was the lines along which he was positioning his "OS"... and reasons for his replies, trying to follow in apple's footsteps
the hardware bit replaces a hard drive with a steady state drive which is the "microchip"

but otherwise think it is a non issue, slow news day, kid gets some free publicity

sure it can be misleading for digit to also host the syndicated story when people may come to verify here, but on the whole think there is plenty of content so that readers will know better


----------

